# Trading forex on certain days



## funnybunny (5 August 2018)

Hey guys

I learnt a lot from forex websites-but actually wonder if anyone found trading on particular days gives more profit.

I noticed trading early in the week to be more successful than Thurs/Frid.?

Cheers


----------



## commoyo (14 August 2018)

Well, it's pretty funny question. I think your profits mostly depends of your luck and experience)
Really intresting to hear some other opinions about that.


----------



## minwa (14 August 2018)

Late Thu/Fri typically end of the range.

Tue/Wed usually best trend days.

Exceptions are major news releases on Mon/Fri like NFP weeks.


----------



## Aussieper (7 September 2018)

In general, anytime between Tuesday and Friday, but in closer sense, it depends on which pair that is best for the specific day, like
for USDJPY, Thursday
for USDCHF, Tuesday
for EURUSD, Tuesday, Thursday and Friday . . .


----------



## willoneau (4 November 2018)

I tend to find time of the day more noticeable rather than particular day. For example waiting for London market to open before looking to get into a trade in GBPUSD.


----------



## Triple B (4 November 2018)

I have found Monday and Friday to be the slowest. however friday towards NY close looks like some action as swing traders close positions to avoid the gap over the weekend.
London open for 2 hours is medium activity then when NY opens maximum movement as London is also open.


----------



## willoneau (4 November 2018)

I am trading the GBPUSD and usually find it moving in one direction untill  Us market opens then often changes direction. But also can reverse when US market returns after lunch which is around 23:30 here in Perth. My observation only though.


----------

